# Release style for Field



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Many of us shoot a hinge style release for indoor spots including myself. However, I switch to a thumb release for outdoor field/target.

My question is do you switch releases from indoor to outdoor?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Not that I'm anybody, I don't. If it ain't broke why fix it ?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I use a hinge for everything, including hunting.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Wrist release for everything, I havent found a thunb release that fits me yet.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Hinge for spots/Field/3D. Thumb for hunting (don't need the hinge click when drawing on a deer).


----------



## Sumpfmann (Feb 27, 2008)

Fingers.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I use a hinge for everything, including hunting.


x2.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I use a hinge indoors and out. I did start playing with a thumb trigger at the end of the season last year and shot a PB with it my last time out. But I am still mostly a hinge guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hinge indoors and out also. Don't want to complicate things too much...


----------



## mathewsboy7 (Jul 13, 2011)

unless the wind is blowing, i will shoot a hinge. The wind has to be blowing so hard that i cant stand up straight. LOL Shoot both just as good, just been shooting a hinge consistently so thats what i prefer.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I shoot too much Target Rifle and pistol for anything but a finger trigger to feel natural.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Right now, I'm using a Carter Simple 1 for everything....but..............I always have a hinge type release in my pouch!! Just in case!!


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Wrist. I know, never will be world champion shooting one............... :tongue:


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Destroyer said:


> Wrist. I know, never will be world champion shooting one............... :tongue:


Somebody forgot to copy Dietmar on that memo :tongue:


----------



## shoot3d (Feb 12, 2012)

Have to shoot a hinge style....always shot a thumb but now i can't go back without punching after shooting for a time.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I had started learning back tension when I injured my arm. I can't use a hand held release at all now. Not a big deal as I have always used a wrist release anyway.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

hinge for 3D & feild


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Tom Crowe, Michael Braden, and Dietmar have done will with wrist style. Several others as well.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hinge inside and a thumb outside


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Wrist strap here, Carter Like Mike. I can shoot a hinge, just not well. All of my best scores have been shot with a strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely loving my strap. Shot a 300 with 59x yesterday with my father with my new scott rhino xt. Lots of good shooters using straps now!


----------

